# Feeding honey from cut-out to other hives?



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't eat any honey from a cut-out,it tends to taste like house or old barn.put it in a pan with pinestraw or something for the bees to crawl on&cover it up in the evening to keep out the moths&beetles


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Where was the cut out? Was there any chance that they had been sprayed?What I'm getting at is if there is no question about the honey being clean then why not? If the cut out came from 20 ft. up and out of reach of a can of raid why is it any worse than the honey in your hive?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

The guy tried to spray, but I don't think much of it got into the hive. Still I am not going to eat it. I was thinking of feeding it to a different hive of mine. I always heard not to feed back honey to them they did not produce. I am leaning towards feeding it to them.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

I would not feed honey that came from a sprayed hive. But thats me


----------

